# Công nghệ hiện đại tạo nên tuyệt phẩm - Máy nước nóng Ariston Andris Lux 15L chống giật an toàn



## nmhbnl (7/9/18)

Dòng sản phẩm bình nóng lạnh Ariston nhiều dung tích lẫn thiết kế. Có mặt trên thị trường trong thời gian gần đây, Ariston tung ra máy nước nóng Ariston Andris Lux 15 lít mới sẽ đem đến trải nghiệm thú vị cho người mua hàng. Bài viết này cùng đi tìm hiểu công nghệ tiên tiến của bình tắm nóng lạnh Ariston Andris Lux 15l chống giật an toàn nhé.

_



_​_Những tính năng bình nước nóng lạnh Ariston Andris Lux 15l chống giật_

Bình nước nóng lạnh Ariston 15L hội tụ công nghệ tiên tiến, khẳng định đẳng cấp với giá trị tuyệt vời cho người sử dụng:

- _Bộ chống giật ELCB_, chống hở điện: Khi có hiện tượng hở điện thiết bị sẽ tự động ngắt điện giúp đảm bảo tính mạng cho người sử dụng. Đề phòng sự cố ra chập cháy hoặc nổ bình do hở điện.

- _Công nghệ Ion bạc_: Thấu hiểu mong muốn được sử dụng nước sạch và an toàn của người dùng, Ariston đã phát triển công nghệ Ion bạc với khả năng kháng khuẩn, làm sạch nước, ngăn cản sự sinh sôi và giảm quá trình phát triển của vi khuẩn trong máy nước nóng đến 80%.

- _Thanh đốt tráng men Titan_: đóng vai trò là chiếc áo bảo vệ thanh đốt khỏi sự ăn mòn của các cặn bẩn, kéo dài tuổi thọ thanh đốt và hạn chế tiêu hao năng lượng.

- _Đèn báo nước nóng sẵn sàng_: tăng khả năng giao tiếp với người sử dụng, giúp chủ động về thời gian và tiết kiệm điện.

- _Hệ thống thanh đốt 2 lớp cảm ứng_ cho độ bền và an toàn vượt trội.

Ngoài ra, máy nước nóng Ariston còn ruột bình tráng men Titan, tiết kiệm điện năng, thiết bị ổn định nhiệt, lớp cách nhiệt mật độ cao, nút tùy chỉnh nhiệt độ, vỏ chống thấm nước, …





​
Bình tắm nóng lạnh Ariston 15L Andris Lux có kiểu dáng vuông sang trọng mặt đen độc đáo. Đường nét trên bình nước nóng lạnh mềm mại, tinh tế tạo cảm giác hài hòa, với người sử dụng. Tất cả nhờ vào bàn tay của nhà thiết kế lừng danh người Ý. Andris Lux là thiết bị không thể thiếu cho nhà tắm.

Với dung tích 15 lít, bình nước nóng lạnh hợp với gia đình có từ một đến hai người sử dụng.

*Giá của bình nóng lạnh này là bao nhiêu?*

_



_
_Mức giá khá thích hợp túi tiền người sử dụng để bạn mang thiết bị đầy đủ công nghệ, tiết kiệm điện năng cho gia đình mình._​
Còn chờ đợi gì nữa, bạn có thể đến tới ngay tới Showroom SEABIG – trung tâm phân phối bình nước nóng lạnh chính hãng tại _số 391 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội _hoặc liên hệ qua số hotline: 0964 140 808 – tổng đài Ariston: 1900 636 798 để được đội ngũ nhân viên tư vấn chọn mua bình nóng lạnh đảm bảo an toàn và giá tốt nhất thị trường nhé.


----------

